# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Αύρα [Avra - UJ.2172, Mannheim, KT-29]

## πανούλης

Μή βρίσκοντας πουθενά σχετική αναφορά ή άλλη πληροφορία, αποφάσισα να ανοίξω ένα νέο θέμα για το "AVRA" που βλέπουμε πλαγιοδετημένο, ρίχνοντας μιά ματιά στη θρυλική ταινία του Αλέκου Σακελλάριου "Τα κίτρινα γάντια" του 1960 (τη νύξη που γίνεται περί Αιγίου δεν την παίρνω και τοις μετρητοίς). Δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα έχει καλυφθεί αλλού, αλλά ελπίζω κάποιος από τους ικανούς καραβογνώστες μας να έχει να δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες:

----------


## Ellinis

To ΑΥΡΑ που φαίνεται στο _βίντεο_ θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε οτι είναι ένα πλοίο "φάντασμα"... μιας και δεν λόγω της ιδιαίτερης καταγωγής του δεν μπόρεσαν οι διεθνείς βάσεις καταχώρησης να εντοπίσουν το ιστορικό του.
Όλα άρχισαν κατά τον Β' Παγκόσμιο όταν οι Γερμανοί ναυπήγησαν περί τα 44 πανομοιότυπα πλοία για να καλύψουν τις μεταφορικές ανάγκες του ¶ξονα στο θέατρο επιχειρήσεων της Μεσογείου και της Μαύρης Θάλασσας. Ένα από αυτά τα σκάφη που ονομάστηκαν kriegstransporten ήταν το ΚΤ-29 που ναυπηγηθηκε το 1943 σε ένα παραποτάμιο ναυπηγείο της Αυστρίας. Αφού υπηρέτησε στην Μαύρη Θάλασσα, διέφυγε το 1944 προς τη Μεσόγειο φέροντας το όνομα ΜΑΝΝΗΕΙΜ. Έφθασε στον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνος σκοπό να μετασκευαστεί στο ανθυποβρυχιακό UJ.2172. Πριν ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες το πλοίο επλήγη από συμμαχικά βομβαρδιστικά και τελικά εγκαταλείφθηκε από τους Γερμανούς εντός της ημιβυθισμένης δεξαμενής του Ναυστάθμου.
Παρακάτω το ναυάγιο μέσα στη δεξαμενή (συλλογή J-L.Roba)
uj 2172 ex KT 29 MANNHEIM.jpg

Μεταπολεμικά το ναυάγιο ανελκύστηκε και το βλέπουμε παρακάτω δεμένο στον Ναύσταθμο, σε φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο «Ο πολεμικός Ναύσταθμος Σαλαμίνος» όπου αναφέρει ότι μεταξυ των ναυαγίων ήταν μεταξύ των ανελκυσθέντων ήταν και ένα «_ποντόνι και πάνω σΆ αυτό γερμανικό πλοίο που μετονομάσθηκε αργότερα ΑΥΡΑ_». 
5 AVRA postwar.jpg

Σε μια έρευνα στα νηολόγια Πειραιά βρήκα οτι ένα πλοίο με το όνομα ΑΥΡΑ. Κατά την έγγραφή καταχωρήθηκε ότι επρόκειτο για «χαλύβδινο φορτηγό, τέως βοηθητικό του Π.Ν. υπό το αυτό όνομα». Οι διαστάσεις του σκάφους καταγράφηκαν ως 67,5 x 11,1 μέτρα και η ολική χωρητικότητα στους 998 κόρους. Από τις διαστάσεις του και την καταγραφή προκύπτει η ταύτιση του με το πρώην γερμανικό UJ.2172. Η μεταπολεμική χρήση ενός πρώην ΚΤ σε πολιτικά καθήκοντα δεν αποτέλεσε ελληνική πρωτοτυπία καθώς ορισμένα από τα ημιτελή ΚΤ ολοκληρώθηκαν μεταπολεμικά ως φορτηγά πλοία και ταξίδεψαν επί δεκαετίες υπό διάφορες σημαίες. Στις 14 Δεκεμβρίου 1967 το ΑΥΡΑ ολοκλήρωσε την πολυτάραχη παρουσία του καθώς βυθίστηκε στις ακτές της Αιγύπτου στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα, συνέπεια της εισροής υδάτων που παρουσιάστηκε στο κύτος του.
Aναλυτικό αφιέρωμα για την ιστορία του πλοίου δημοσίευσε τον Φεβρουάριο του 2018 το περιοδικό "Ναυτική Ελλάς".

----------


## tolaras

Καλησπερίζω το forum!
Ένα πλοίο με την ονομασία ΑΥΡΑ παρουσιάζεται και σε μια άλλη ταινία με τον Παπαμιχαήλ και τη Βουγιουκλάκη, σε μια σκηνή σε ένα μόλο ή ναυπηγείο αν θυμάμαι καλά. Παίζει να είναι το ΑΥΡΑ του thread... Θα ψάξω να βρω αν υπάρχει κάποιο βίντεο.

----------


## tolaras

Η ταινία είναι η Μοντέρνα Σταχτοπούτα του 1965 σε σκηνοθεσία και σενάριο του Σακελλάριου. Το πλοίο με την ονομασία ΑΥΡΑ παρουσιάζεται σε μία σκηνή όπου ο Παπαμιχαήλ πάει να επιθεωρήσει τις εργασίες σε ένα ναυπηγείο. Φαίνεται μόνο η πλώρη του πλοίου πλαγιοδετημένο σε ένα άλλο πλοίο. Από ότι θυμάμαι δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση.

Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω βίντεο...

----------

